# Small Cabinet



## Sprung (Feb 19, 2019)

This was a quick build that I did while I was waiting for replacement electrical components for the kitchen hutch build. Start to nearly finished was about 2 days. Then I let it sit for the finish to cure some more. Tonight I installed the hinges and turned and installed the knob. And it's done!

Made of locally grown/harvested/milled Soft Maple. Panel is my first go at veneering anything and is, near as I can tell by comparing it to a known piece in my shop, Waterfall Bubinga. Used a random piece of non-figured veneer, probably some sort of mahogany, to veneer the back side of the panel and make that side look nice too. Plugs are Walnut. Knob was turned from Ebony and fits the piece and looks a lot better on it than any of the manufactured knobs I had in my hardware bins. Finish is Arm-R-Seal in Satin. Is about 30" tall, 15" wide at the top, and 9 1/2" deep at the top. Measurements were all based upon proportions of the veneered panel and the maple I had on hand that I had leftover from the hutch build. For the sake of time, I did not want to have to do any panel glue ups to yield wider pieces, and I was able to achieve that with this piece.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 6 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 19, 2019)

Beautiful little cabinet Matt; very nicely done!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Feb 19, 2019)

Very nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Feb 20, 2019)

door inset reminds me of sand dunes. Very nice:)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 20, 2019)

Looks good Matt. What's going inside of it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 20, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> What's going inside of it?



It's in my office - now houses the DSL modem, router, and a couple external harddrives. The large hole in the bottom is a pass through for power and ethernet/phone cables. Top holes were put in because electronics need some ventilation so they don't overheat. Have been checking on the modem and router now that they're in the cabinet and neither are running any warmer than they were before they went into a cabinet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 20, 2019)

Very cool. Again, nice job. I love the door panel...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Feb 21, 2019)

great modern appearance. Is the knob made from ebony?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 21, 2019)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Is the knob made from ebony?



It is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road (Feb 22, 2019)

Very nice Matt. I love it. Inspires me to build a bedside table for my boys bedroom.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 22, 2019)

Very cool! That veneer is stunning.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 22, 2019)

Inspirational! Love the contrasting woods. Ebony knob on Waterfall Bubinga! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Deanoside (Mar 16, 2019)

Beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 16, 2019)

The100road said:


> Very nice Matt. I love it. Inspires me to build a bedside table for my boys bedroom.



Well, you done build one yet? 

I built a bedside table/nightstand for my boys' room this past fall. Just used pine and plywood I had laying around. Painted it with milk paint.


----------



## TimR (Mar 16, 2019)

Well done! Wish I had ability to do that kind of work in two days! I’d make that into a bit longer project.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 16, 2019)

TimR said:


> Well done! Wish I had ability to do that kind of work in two days! I’d make that into a bit longer project.



What made it a quick project was that I skipped any sort of real joinery and went with screws that then had their holes plugged with the walnut dowels and I purposely sized it so I didn't have to glue up boards into wider panels. (And the wood had already been run through the planer and was leftover from the kitchen hutch I've been working on.)

If I can do that in about 2 days, I think most anyone can!


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 16, 2019)

That's a sweet cabinet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Mar 21, 2019)

Beautiful!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

